# Finally polished my barrel....get your mind out of the gutter



## gregski (Feb 14, 2012)

So I had some time to kill in the heat of the afternoon today. 97 degrees outside. 82 inside. Spent a couple hours giving the SR40C some bling.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

nice job, that ought to reflect light perfectly


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks good. I like it. May do the same to my SR9c. Reflecting light is the least of my worrys.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

But...You polished the _outside_!
You're supposed to polish the _inside_-the feed ramp and the chamber.


----------



## gregski (Feb 14, 2012)

I did those too. That was the easy part.


----------



## TheGunTutor (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks nice. It gives the gun much more contrast. How does your SR9 run?

The Gun Tutor
The Gun Tutor | NOT just another WordPress site


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

But how does it shoot ??


----------



## n8cwr (Aug 18, 2012)

Really looks nice I love it I have a new CW40 what do you use to polish it with?
Thanks Calvin.


----------



## gregski (Feb 14, 2012)

n8cwr said:


> Really looks nice I love it I have a new CW40 what do you use to polish it with?
> Thanks Calvin.


I followed the steps in this vid.....






When he says that he spent about 20 minutes with the sandpaper, I call BS. I spent an hour and it could still be better. I did the feed ramp as well, but that was easy.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

It looks pretty good...unique for that gun anyway.


----------



## n8cwr (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot Gregski and the video was really a big help. I built a old black powder 45 cal pistol kit one time and didn't like the blueing on the barrel at all and I used 1500 to to 2000 wet sandpaper on it then buffed it out using my dremel its as shiny as can be.
Calvin


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> nice job, that ought to reflect light perfectly


I see what you did here.


----------

